# Something Different Ferrandino & Son



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.ferrandinoandson.com/

A contact we had with a national left and went to this company. They have been sending me work every week. We are still being cautious and of course we haven't been payed yet. Their terms are net 60 which for us isn't that unusual. All the work has been commercial and we have charged trip charges to bid the work. Added in our mark up etc. I just got an approval for 20 ceiling tiles for $500.00. I've had a few others that were pretty high as well and I'm getting $150.00 trip charges to bid the jobs. 

Not real sure how this is going to pan out but right now it looks interesting. It's sad that we are so jaded that something like this comes along and all I can think of is how I'm going to get screwed. Preservation will brain wash you!


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't get in 2 deep with them. I did a bunch of commercial snowplow on cvs stores and still waiting on payments from over year ago


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Don't get in 2 deep with them. I did a bunch of commercial snowplow on cvs stores and still waiting on payments from over year ago


Same outfit?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep same outfit.

Check plowsite.com they owes contractor hundreds of thousands


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Yep same outfit.
> 
> Check plowsite.com they owes contractor hundreds of thousands


Thank you for the info. I will be checking that site and we will put them on hold until we get paid on everything we have done thus far.

I really appreciate the heads up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Was gonna say that too, plowsite.com , good days worth of reading there.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You aren't kidding. There are at least three threads on the first page about them with 100+ posts. Bad juju.....


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe they are taking the plowing money and paying for rehabs???:blink:

The national providers for plowing are much like nationals and regionals for preservation type work. Paperwork, IVR system check ins, pictures etc... all BS in my opinion when dealing with lawn and snow for a customer. Some landscape companies are unaware that unless i's are doted and t's are crossed you don't get paid, that's where some of those negative comments come from.

The other negative comments can be related to the end customer simply not paying for lack of service or not filling proper paperwork. The contracts are typical - paid when paid, you can't sue us type contracts.

Here's my final national provider experience in landscaping: I was contacted by AGMG to maintain a Bob Evans, the price was OK, we were in the area and took the deal. The local customer, Bob Evans, was very happy, national Bob Evans wasn't happy with a few other locations as it relates to Fall clean up and irrigation blow outs - so, national Bob Evans decides to not pay AGMG who in turn doesn't pay us. Why didn't I get paid? I did everything they asked and then some, local management was happy as pie, heck, we still work for them - only direct now though. I didn't get paid because of someone else's lack of something - whatever that was the courts will decide.

Working for ANY middle man exposes you to anyone else's mistakes - by signing and agreeing to the one sided contracts you basically are working on hope..........

I only hope you aren't to far into them and that they make good on anything you've done.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I spoke to 3 different contractors today who are doing the commercial work like we have been and they are all "Claiming" they are getting paid and paid well. I also have the girl there who I have worked with for years and I trust her not to KNOWINGLY steer me wrong. I received a million reassurances from management today.

Here is the thing they are paying us WAY too much for these jobs. The approvals we are getting don't make sense. Today they approved two of my bids totaling just under 30,000.00. I managed to get a look at the other contractors bid before I put out my number so I know I was lower. 

Now I am in a conundrum I'm not one to believe that ALL of these people are incompetent. I saw several complaints on rip off reports and a few other websites.

I feel like my only play here is to ask for money down and or speedy payment to establish a track record.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

What's your states lien laws?? Easily done without courts involvement?

In MI we have to file a bunch of paper BEFORE doing the job, then if not paid, you simply file the lien. Banks or whomever you work for makes you sign a lien waiver when paid..

It seems you've been around the block more than once. If it were me, I'd try to get materials up front on jobs with more than 10k in materials but we all know how hard that is - maybe sell it as earn my trust, there's a lot of bad mojo out there. I'd also file the paperwork and the lien till paid - with being how easy it is in this state.

I really believe the commercial snow/lawn problems are about 50% self brought on by not understanding what preservation contractors do every day in regards to paperwork/pictures. The other portion can be missing details by anyone or intentionial shortage - like BOA used to short 10-15% every month....

Someone wanted us to plow a Chase bank for marginal money - they have this new phone app for tracking, B/A pics of sidewalks and parking lots. Not a chance in heii am I doing that because I see the writing on that wall - my employees forgetting to take the pic, their pay by the minute phone not work or someone else's failure - no thanks, I don't need the money.

Maybe you latched onto a great deal and can bury a few more full coffee cans out back - I hope so, just cover your ass as best you can, curious to hear how it works out.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Framer1901 said:


> What's your states lien laws?? Easily done without courts involvement?
> 
> In MI we have to file a bunch of paper BEFORE doing the job, then if not paid, you simply file the lien. Banks or whomever you work for makes you sign a lien waiver when paid..
> 
> ...


I am not a believer in liens. I still to this day have about 8 on different properties from the troubles of yesteryear. Occasionally I do get a random check when someone dies and the family sells the property or they just sell it but outside of that I get nothing. I've done small claims and lawsuits as well and outside of Vinny and Tony with a Louisville Slugger I haven't found a good way to collect.

It would be naive and Hypocritical of me to come on this website and state the obvious to so many newbies when they ask about company XYZ off of Craigslist then turn around and let a company screw me like this. I am asking for Deposit on any job for the first 6 months and we can go from there after.

If they do it fine and if they don't fine. I don't need the work or the headaches. I had dreams of shutting down until April 1st this year anyway.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm working...like, doing stuff... like making phone calls and stuff. :whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I'm working...like, doing stuff... like making phone calls and stuff. :whistling2:


Practicing your comedy routine?

Did you get those emails I sent you?:notworthy:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Practicing your comedy routine?
> 
> Did you get those emails I sent you?:notworthy:


yes buddy thanks.:thumbup:

Oh BTW im on gold 18%... yep, yep


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> yes buddy thanks.:thumbup:
> 
> Oh BTW im on gold 18%... yep, yep


I'm on my way out! I think we are both in a great spot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm on my way out! I think we are both in a great spot.:thumbsup:


No i think your in a much better spot, you get to ride around all day meeting people while I;m stuck in this leather captain chair dealing with yahoo's all day, listening 4 girls talk about how I'm wearing out my slippers ... Hell im so lazy i don't even get dressed up anymore, I'm in slippers and PJ's right now. 

Not much of a good spot if ask me. 

Blah! i think I'm going to knock off for the rest of the day and take a nap..it 4 o'clock anyhow.:icon_wink:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> No i think your in a much better spot, you get to ride around all day meeting people while I;m stuck in this leather captain chair dealing with yahoo's all day, listening 4 girls talk about how I'm wearing out my slippers ... Hell im so lazy i don't even get dressed up anymore, I'm in slippers and PJ's right now.
> 
> Not much of a good spot if ask me.
> 
> Blah! i think I'm going to knock off for the rest of the day and take a nap..it 4 o'clock anyhow.:icon_wink:


I never left the house today! Did payroll and sent out bids. Probably gonna go play basketball after bit with my son.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I never left the house today! Did payroll and sent out bids. Probably gonna go play basketball after bit with my son.


You know i haven't been back that long, right! well Ive been going through my checks of late and matching them up with CE. Well come to find out Ive been getting paid for the all CE's I've been submitting. To be honest I've not seen one reduction in the charges submitted.

I've made some changes in the way i submit the CE's, for instance instead of billing per shrub or tree, I calculate how many yards the the shrubs and trees are generating and bill per yrd. I do separate the charges on the trees and shrubs. Same with demos, i go with yards total generated and they are approving them. @50 per yrd.

And they have made keeping up with pay much easier too. I'm really starting to enjoy this, The new office they have set up and the people are way more kool, hell i was on the phone to Keven today for over an hour. 
He was a new hire and was completely clueless, i totally schooled him on roof bids, rubber membranes and he was so thankful he emailed me, with a vary nice thank you. 

The CE on basic repair work is for the birds, but for the everyday junk like 90% of our work its guaranteed to get paid.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you guys getting any of the Chase work yet? We have been slammed here, finally slowing down a bit. Naturally, there was no heads up about getting Chase back, just a welcome back email then 300 grass cuts followed. Then, 300 inspections, then a crazy amount of approvals. We where in the process of downsizing when it happened, due to WF leaving them for 5 bros. So unfortunatly we are silver now, due to their inability to notify us of the volume ahead, but should be gold soon. 

ALSO, we received an email about some news coming out after the first of the yr. It was a volume related email, so im thinking they landed a new client. Any idea who it is??.... Rumor is they could be getting some of the BOA work, apparently the Brokers and Realtors are fed up with the SG policies of not maintaining their properties properly.. 

And we also have not had any C.E cuts, although they do propose alot of flat fee orders nowadays. But we accept. Basically, they are not getting their %. We take our total C.E bids approved and add it up, then deduct the discount, and that is pretty much the flat fee. I have noticed they are bending over backwards to satisfy Chase, which is great for the future, as long as it dosent come out of our pockets. Chase reps were in town a few weeks back, we had 0 complaints after they inspected several of our properties. Now if they could even get a piece of WF back here we would be in great shape!:thumbsup:


----------



## rjmalibo (Feb 14, 2014)

Are you talking about LPS? Haven't seen any changes in NY.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

As for nationals on snow/lawns....... After all the bad reviews I've heard on plowsite about taking a year or longer if ever to get paid...........

Forget that nonsense. I work direct now days. 

Good luck craigslist, in working for a company with their reputation I'd have to say its only a matter of time until you get pinched and pinched badly.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Are you guys getting any of the Chase work yet? We have been slammed here, finally slowing down a bit. Naturally, there was no heads up about getting Chase back, just a welcome back email then 300 grass cuts followed. Then, 300 inspections, then a crazy amount of approvals. We where in the process of downsizing when it happened, due to WF leaving them for 5 bros. So unfortunatly we are silver now, due to their inability to notify us of the volume ahead, but should be gold soon.
> 
> ALSO, we received an email about some news coming out after the first of the yr. It was a volume related email, so im thinking they landed a new client. Any idea who it is??.... Rumor is they could be getting some of the BOA work, apparently the Brokers and Realtors are fed up with the SG policies of not maintaining their properties properly..
> 
> And we also have not had any C.E cuts, although they do propose alot of flat fee orders nowadays. But we accept. Basically, they are not getting their %. We take our total C.E bids approved and add it up, then deduct the discount, and that is pretty much the flat fee. I have noticed they are bending over backwards to satisfy Chase, which is great for the future, as long as it dosent come out of our pockets. Chase reps were in town a few weeks back, we had 0 complaints after they inspected several of our properties. Now if they could even get a piece of WF back here we would be in great shape!:thumbsup:


Im GA, SC, NC, and i haven't noticed any Chase work what so ever, but we are geared up for it, Chase is who we expect the new account is, or the rest of the account that is. BOA rumors have been floating around for the last 2 yrs, BOA is using SG because they have deep pockets and can take the charge backs much more so than any other company will tolerate. Now you know why they hate their feeble minded contractors so much. And BOA can and is hitting them hard, and its passed on to BOTG.

The cut bid department is flooding us with work to, which is the best way to go, for instance, when we request an extension on the cut bids we get them with out any hesitation. hell we push some of them out for 2 weeks at the time. Servicelink is making changes after the first of the yr on many fronts, their going to reduce their contractor list to the top performers, to state wide coverage and ease up on the regionals, the work coming out of the regionals is making them look really bad.

I left for awhile and got back in at their request, got some minor concessions, but for the most part their are much easier to deal with sense they have moved their main office. Its funny that NFR and LPS have been very tight lipped about the new accounts that coming on board. And im vary close with some of the hire-ups and they wont let me anywhere near the the truth. 

We do know this, election time always slows down work temporally, and their is and has to be a consolidation of major nationals coming. They are aware the just in the last 6 months or so foreclosure's are up 15% the largest rise sense 2010. as reported by realty trac. 

Ive done many jobs in days but to have work just show in my email on a daily bases is got to be the easiest work Ive ever done. 

Success in the default industry comes in 3 flavors, DOMINATING YOUR AREA WITH QUALITY WORK, PERSONALIZING RELATIONSHIPS WITH NATIONALS THAT LEAD THE INDUSTRY , AND WILLING TO TAKE THE GOOD WITH THE BAD.

Always remember that the cubical monkeys always believe that the company's that are serving their accounts are making to much money. You get around this by doing the best work, and never tell on a your fellow rival company's. Just bid the work they screw up and leave it at that.

Every employee and contractor has different needs and personality's, it up to you to find the right fit. 

Take a test and run an on Craigslist for help. Notice how many reply's you get back. Guaranteed they will less that what you would have gotten say 2 yrs ago, this is the unintended consequences of Regionals and SG.

JDRM asked some great questions, but i did intend to be so long winded. But their is one given that is for sure, consolidation is coming and soon.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Success in the default industry comes in 3 flavors, DOMINATING YOUR AREA WITH QUALITY WORK, PERSONALIZING RELATIONSHIPS WITH NATIONALS THAT LEAD THE INDUSTRY , AND WILLING TO TAKE THE GOOD WITH THE BAD.


I'd replace the word "Success" with "Problems".


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

rjmalibo said:


> Are you talking about LPS? Haven't seen any changes in NY.


Yes, you should see Chase work within the year. They have already started in the following states. Safeguard lost them due to hack work
*AZ*​*MI*​*SD*​*CO*​*MN*​*UT*​*DC*​*MO*​*VT*​*IA*​*ND*​*WA*​*ID*​*OR*​​


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> As for nationals on snow/lawns....... After all the bad reviews I've heard on plowsite about taking a year or longer if ever to get paid...........
> 
> Forget that nonsense. I work direct now days.
> 
> Good luck craigslist, in working for a company with their reputation I'd have to say its only a matter of time until you get pinched and pinched badly.


I feel pretty sketchy about them and now they are asking for pretty extensive bid breakouts. The kind of stuff that takes hours to provide and I honestly don't feel like screwing with it.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I'd replace the word "Success" with "Problems".


Yeah i have a bad habit of looking at the bright side instead realizing just how much crap they've put me thought over the yrs, but still I'm enjoying myself for the moment.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I feel pretty sketchy about them and now they are asking for pretty extensive bid breakouts. The kind of stuff that takes hours to provide and I honestly don't feel like screwing with it.


You have feelings i would have never guessed.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Yes, you should see Chase work within the year. They have already started in the following states. Safeguard lost them due to hack work
> *AZ*
> *MI*
> *SD*
> ...


Well none of those are in my states ...:furious:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Well none of those are in my states ...:furious:


Those are the states that started getting Chase on June 1st, the others are supposed to follow. 

I really hope they dont force us to go state wide, I prefer to be able to QC every property we do. If we are forced to go state wide im afraid the quality will go down, as it has with the regionals covering states from their grandparent basements, across the country, that have no clue about about the Quality work being done.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Those are the states that started getting Chase on June 1st, the others are supposed to follow.
> 
> I really hope they dont force us to go state wide, I prefer to be able to QC every property we do. If we are forced to go state wide im afraid the quality will go down, as it has with the regionals covering states from their grandparent basements, across the country, that have no clue about about the Quality work being done.



In states as large as yours i don't think you would be required to cover the whole state. 

Your safe.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> You have feelings i would have never guessed.


It's mostly anger and teenage angst that never faded.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

STAY AWAY! I Just bid snow plowing for 2 lowes stores and the horror stories are out of control they screw over everyone.They make the preservation industry look like too good to be true infomercials


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I imagine good money awaits for those contractors doing the board ups and securing in Ferguson, Mo this week.


----------

